

Bitter Sweet Acme - satyajitranjeev
http://satyajit.ranjeev.in/2014/05/25/bitter-sweet-acme.html

======
seryoiupfurds
I love using Acme with a three-button Trackpoint / nipple mouse, since I don't
have to move my hand off home row. Trying to use a two-button mouse, or even
one with a scrollwheel, is frustrating; my preferred solution is to map the
[f1]...[f3] keys as mouse buttons.

An Acme idiom I use heavily is to create shell scripts in the root of a
project's directory to diff, grep for the selected text, rebuild, etc. This
essentially gives me a set of IDE buttons that are tailor-made for my current
project.

------
vezzy-fnord
Acme is the answer you give when someone asks "vim or emacs?"

Although I do not use it frequently at all (I alternate between editors), the
use of mouse chording is really something that has not been explored enough in
user interfaces.

